# Puppy Exercise Limits



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

So we've been with our little V for a week now, and we're wondering what the limits are for exercising him. He's now 9 weeks, and we've taken him for some short walks/hikes, and he's had some other puppy playing time, but when do we know enough is enough in terms of exercise - particularly walks. I don't want to over-exercise him but also want to make sure he's burning off some energy.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

At this point in time his walks should be of very short duration and really just to get him used to his leash and collar. A couple turns around the backyard is fine. As soon as his mind starts to wander, which won't take long, he's essentially done.
Puppies don't really need an "exercise program". it's more important that they grow strong, and have time to process the stimulus their recieving. Let him dictate the pace and decide when enough is enough.

I know that sometimes folks think that exercise will "burn off energy". It really doesn't burn off energy as much as it engages their mind and presents mental stimulation.


----------



## Spuds Mom (Dec 12, 2011)

When Spud was 9 weeks, we wished we could do more with him because he had tons of energy, but we didn't want to overdo it or expose him to something he didn't have immunity to yet. We found swimming to be the perfect solution for us! We live in Phoenix, and it was summer, so this is a no-brainer, but maybe it's something available to you at some point? If not, we also just exercised him as much as we could in the backyard. My husband would sit on one side of the yard, and I on the other, amd we would simply call Spud back and forth. Sounds stupid, but how else can you get enough exercise without a leash or a dog park? ???


----------

